# Brew Enhancer One



## RobboMC (13/7/09)

What's the dextrose content of brew enhancer one? and 
and the dextrose equivelent of enhancer two?

I know it's in a thread somehwere, but a search with 'enhancer' returns a few thousand threads!


----------



## petesbrew (13/7/09)

Eureka! found it with the google search option, but yeah, it's hard finding "that" info, hey?

be1= 600g dextrose, 400g maltodextrin
be2 = 500g dextrose, 250g maltodextrin, 250g light dry malt


----------



## Bribie G (13/7/09)

In my kits days I made a couple of batches of a fairly alcoholic lager style beer (just Coopers Lager with a teabag and Morgans Lager Yeast) using a kilo of BE2 plus an extra 500g dex on top of that. Turned out great as a lawnmower beer.

Would that count as Brew Enhancer 3 ?


----------



## RobboMC (13/7/09)

No. I can't see how adding dextrose can be called 'enhancer'
In my recent 20 minute dark ale I used Brew Enhancer 2 plus 500g of Light Dry Malt.
That would be Brew Enhencer 3!

I've been using BE2 for priming forever, but couldn't get it this month,
so used BE1 and forgot it had higher dextrin content. Should have gone with straight dex.
Result - 50 bottles of flatish beer. Major f**k up! GRrrrrrr!


----------



## Phoney (13/7/09)

BribieG said:


> In my kits days I made a couple of batches of a fairly alcoholic lager style beer (just Coopers Lager with a teabag and Morgans Lager Yeast) using a kilo of BE2 plus an extra 500g dex on top of that. Turned out great as a lawnmower beer.
> 
> Would that count as Brew Enhancer 3 ?



I was once all out of gear and could only get to a supermarket so I made a batch of CPA tin + BE2 + 800g of LDME, no hop additions and it turned out gross, my worst brew ever. Still not sure I screwed up during cleaning / sanitizing etc or it was just too much malt but it was only just drinkable at the best of times.


----------



## acoggins (13/7/09)

I'm only just past being a brewing virgin, but my best result so far has been with Coopers Real Ale + BE2 + 500g LDM.


----------



## The Big Burper (14/7/09)

delgesu said:


> I'm only just past being a brewing virgin, but my best result so far has been with Coopers Real Ale + BE2 + 500g LDM.




Coopers Real Ale is an underrated fine drop of ale, IMHO.


BB


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

:icon_offtopic: 
I challange someone to determin whats in the new tooheys liquid brewing sugar. (now I hope its not actually printed on the tin).


----------



## Renegade (14/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> I challange someone to determin whats in the new tooheys liquid brewing sugar. (now I hope its not actually printed on the tin).



Maize Starch ? Yum.


----------



## brettprevans (14/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Maize Starch ? Yum.


hmm good point its probably just dex. i was thinking more along the lines of BE1/BE2. i think its funny tooheys has gone into the race now.


----------



## tcraig20 (14/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> :icon_offtopic:
> I challange someone to determin whats in the new tooheys liquid brewing sugar. (now I hope its not actually printed on the tin).



Borrowing from South Park I think its something like this:

1. Dextrose
2. Maltodextrin
3. ????
4. Profit


----------



## Renegade (14/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> hmm good point its probably just dex. i was thinking more along the lines of BE1/BE2. i think its funny tooheys has gone into the race now.



What's the point though? Tooheys only have 'small window' advantage in which to sell this sort of liquid money-spinner. Their website says it's simply "Maize Starch", the target market doesnt realise that it's simply little more than a can of corn syrup/glucose/dextrose/whatever. For five bucks, which I think was the price mentioned somewhere for this Toohey's enhancer, that money would be better spent on 1/2 kg of LDME. 

Coopers pretty well have it covered, on a supermarket level. To concur with Delgesu's suggestion, and personally being in a position recently to have been confined to supermarket 'bases' when whipping up a brew, you can still make a bloody good beer with a kit can, a box of BE2 and 500g LDME (also a supermarket staple). Although having a solid bank of hop varieties, a decent yeast and some basic brewing principles is also in my favour.

Edit - And for the new brewers, NO WHITE SUGAR. AT ALL.


----------



## brettprevans (15/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Edit - And for the new brewers, NO WHITE SUGAR. AT ALL.


actually white sugar is useful for a number of styles of beers like belgians. just got to know when to use it.


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/7/09)

citymorgue2 said:


> actually white sugar is useful for a number of styles of beers like belgians. just got to know when to use it.



Quoted for the truth!!!!!!

Cheers SJ


----------



## Renegade (15/7/09)

Not many new brewers are going to start off with a Belgian though........ <_<


----------



## drtomc (15/7/09)

Renegade said:


> Not many new brewers are going to start off with a Belgian though........ <_<



I did, well second brew, anyway, and man! it was bad. Though at the time, I thought it was brilliant!  

T.


----------

